# Hello all! Greetings from Afghanistan



## brinandi (Feb 28, 2012)

So this COULD go into the introduction section but I figured since I am going to be a dedicated Canonista HERE would be a wonderful place. Been grabbin new gear off amazon for the past 2 weeks and have everything BUT my cam... GRRRRRRR... should be here soon and I am not going to complain too much since everything is getting sent to me here in  the wonderful country of Afghanistan... My wife and I are going to Kauai on R&R in 4 weeks so I figured that would be a great place to start out my photo adventure! My starting set up is....

Canon 7D w/ 18-135mm
Canon 70-200mm f4 IS
Canon 50mm f1.4
Canon 580EX II
Canon 430EX II
and then all the small stuff graduated ND,CLP,UV etc filters
couple umbrellas and stands

Former graphic designer so I am versed in PS... Picked up a copy of lightroom 3 for kicks, been having fun playing with that.

Just wanted to say hello


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## thestereoeffect (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

